# What is the best optimizer for games?



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi, there! I need to ask a question. 

What is the best optimizer utility for games? 

I mean an utility that optimizes your computer for gaming - and disables the maximum amount of programs and services.
Maybe you are using such program?
Thanx


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

I found such, named - Game Booster but there is no fps increasing on any game. I tested with Fraps. 
I need program that can disable all programs (or most) in Windows.

thanx


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes GameBooster by Iobit will stop some programs.....but you still need some running....are you taking about Online gaming?


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

I playing shooters like Crysis, COD etc. Network and singles. Game Booster - it does not work.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

GameBooster will not usually increase your FPS ratio.......what are the specs of your PC?


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

>>what are the specs of your PC?
You can buy new PC for me? Thanx a lot!! 

AMD x2 2300, GF 7900 gs, RAM 3 GB, 800 mhz


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is this a Laptop?


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

No. I know what you say - buy new hardware. I know it, but I can't now so I 'm searching for powerful optimizer.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What are your Frame Rates?


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

15 - 20 on new games. Some games I cannot play like MAFIA 2 because of low frame rates.
In some cases I disable programs manually. But it is annoying and take a lot of time.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You can run the game at lower settings to get better frame rates


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I assume you have the latest Video card driver installed


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

>>You can run the game at lower settings to get better frame rates
>>I assume you have the latest Video card driver installed

Of course 15 - 20 Fps it is on low settings. 1152 x 864 - lower I can't play (not interesting with such graphics) . Yes latest drivers.
Thanks for the tips Megabite (really thanx), but if you do not know the answer to this question exactly, I think better to wait for the one who knows. The question is about programs that can disable another programs. 
I found one - AMD Fusion - somebody use it? Now I'll try to test it.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Stopping programs will not increase your frame rates......having a better Video card is the answer.........but good luck


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Each (ANY!) program use CPU and need RAM, I don't think so.


----------



## danny88 (Nov 30, 2010)

stopping programs wont increase frame rate if ur pc cant handle it to start with -.- i had same problem so i upgraded.

also try running the resolution a little lower like 1024/768 i think it is.....


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

The only way to try to increase your frame rates is by Overclocking your V card...which I do not advise, but there are sites that tell you how on Google


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

>>Stopping programs will not increase your frame rates

I think you were sadly mistaken and misled others, Megabite. 
AMD Fusion disable programs and I found another one - Game Prelauncher . It can disable most services, autorun programs, Explorer Shell, all sound themes etc. even drivers - this is what I was looking for
So first I installed Fusion, and the Game Prelauncher. 
I liked GP because it first disable then restart Windows and run only game on clean Windows. Fusion just disable without restarting, and not a lot.

So my tests : 
First I start game without program and test with Fraps, then with program (all settings in apps by default).

Need for speed Hot Pursuit
Fusion : +4 
Game Prelauncher - +9 (and you said that "stopping programs wont increase frame rate"???!!)

Now GP only, because it turn off more programs and give better results:

Mafia 2 + Fraps: Same settings

Before : 18
with GP: 24-25 (+6-7)

FEAR - this game has internal test
Before : average: 29
After: average: 37 (+8)

So I could increase FPS when shutdown almost all programs and services.

So thanx for answers. I understand that everyone can make mistakes.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

So your happy and all your games run Ok then........


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Megabite said:


> So your happy and all your games run Ok then........


Then 
I'll try to disable some drivers in Game Prelauncher. 
Of course I will create a backup image of disk C .


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I must say I admire you determination....does after doing these things make the games playable?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Bitsum's Process Lasso has a useful gaming setting. But I use SmartClose most often. It will shut down all designated processes and then restart them when you are finished (though a separate hardware profile with things set as you want is an easier choice in XP). It takes some time to configure, but works very well. Because it can restart everything, no reboot is needed to switch between gaming and normal use.

Just a couple last-minute suggestions....


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Megabite
About what specific things do you say?

Drivers? Yes dangerous to turn it off, there was even a warning in Game Prelauncher. 
But I'm not going to disable them. 

Fusion - takes a lot time to configure and it cannot turn off lot of programs.
Game Prelauncher - I even did not set up it. Create a profile, add game path, it's simple and thats all. And run - it disable objects in moment then fast restart to clean Windows - game started automatically with GP, then after game I clicked Restore and program brings everything back.


2 Elvandil
Thanx . I have a question: does these programs (SmartClose and lasso) close Explorer shell, and all services? Can it close sounds theme? For example GP close all except critical. I 'm going to test them also.


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tested,
SmartClose - it close only user programs by default. It does not close\stop services and Explorer and lot of other stuff.
Of course I tryied to configure it in config file but first - I do not know what service to stop and what must work. 

So, now I prefer Game Prelauncher - its simple and powerfull. - &#1057;lick on button - and all objects disabled. Only 10 services work. Restart (40 sec on Win 7) and now game mode - game started. Click again - Restored. 
I have clean Windows 7 in 50 seconds. 

Process Lasso - it does not disable processes, I could not find this feature.


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

u can try tune up utilites which has turbo mode which is pretty much as game booster but is more powerful i did not really check the frame rates but i played assasins creed before and after iis installation i think i have got better frame rates.


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

2 challapradyumna 

Turbo mode - Tune Up app
I tested on FEAR 
Before : average: 29 (I took it from prev tests)
After: average: 30

What this "tuneup" is doing at all? Did you test it challapradyumna? It does not even "tuneup" - it disabled 5 services (from 50) in "turbo mode" and thats all. But this program installed other stuff that works always (service, tray and program). 
+1fps its not a result - it is nothing. 
Does it really help you?


----------



## playa1 (Jan 2, 2011)

The best 'optimizer' is already in your OS - it's called System Configuration. I can't believe people still waste their time and /or money on 'Game Boosters', RAM optimizers, et al. THEY ARE A CON, and can even be dangerous. 
I can sell a 'Startup Booster!' - $29.95, thanks - and all it CAN do is System Configuration > Startup > Disable All. And you'd all buy it! (that's why you're not seeing a change in fps, somebody else here).
Use Windows DC, defrag/consolidate, and leave your _already-optimized_ OS alone


----------



## Gentoo66 (Dec 3, 2010)

> The best 'optimizer' is already in your OS - it's called System Configuration. I can't believe people still waste their time and /or money on 'Game Boosters', RAM optimizers, et al. THEY ARE A CON, and can even be dangerous.


I know it.
The main problem is another - I'm a human and I cannot do it manually before every game start and after game is over.
*Its too long *to turn off most objects. 
E.g. program can disable 47 services from 58 (if I also check to disable network in profile). Then completely autorun, Exporer shell (tray, clock, start button, desktop), Sound themes, registered dlls, wallpaper, and lot of other stuff like Game Prelauncher can. And then restore it. And it takes a second and only simple click.
To do it manually I need more then an hour and must remember a huge list of objects names and registry entries.
I cannot leave it disabled - because Windows components like network, wifi, other programs will not work (also I cannot work without Windows shell and other stuff) - but if I do not need it for gaming session - why I cannot disable it (all the more so because it gives the *extra performance*)? 
I playing a lot of games last time, and I turn off most objects playing in "game mode" on Windows 7 (cause I have a middle end config) - without any problems.



> I can sell a 'Startup Booster!' - $29.95, thanks - and all it CAN do is System Configuration > Startup > Disable All. And you'd all buy it! (that's why you're not seeing a change in fps, somebody else here).


I'm an overclocker so I always test fps on such apps. Of course there are a lot of fake. But anyone may test the game frame rate - it is not so hard and takes a minute.


----------

